# Tortoise table set-up



## jodieinacoma (Mar 10, 2014)

I plan on my two tortoises being separated very soon, but this is where they currently live! The wooden tunnel leads through to a larger bed area. It's where my bigger tort Franklin usually sleeps, while my little tort Henry tends to sleep in his cave  What do you think? Any ideas for when they have their own space? I plan on having like a big wooden box which my boyfriend can make that is separated down the middle with a plank of wood (this way I can put the lamp in the middle as I can't afford another one!)

Please post photos of your set ups! I'd love to see!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi, Jodie:

Ya know what? I'm not really sure that Henry is a Horsefields...Franklin is Horsefields and Henry looks either Greek or Hermanni. Franklin also looks like he's been kept very dry.

That's a very nice habitat. Maybe you can just divide it in half and put one tortoise on each side.


----------



## jodieinacoma (Mar 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Hi, Jodie:
> 
> Ya know what? I'm not really sure that Henry is a Horsefields...Franklin is Horsefields and Henry looks either Greek or Hermanni. Franklin also looks like he's been kept very dry.
> 
> That's a very nice habitat. Maybe you can just divide it in half and put one tortoise on each side.



That's worrying because I've had them together for 4-5 months! I'll post a photo of Henry, I was told he is a Horsefield.


----------



## tortnmutt (Mar 15, 2014)

Kind of off topic... I love this tort table!! Did you build it or purchase it?


----------



## Kele7710 (Mar 15, 2014)

tortnmutt said:


> Kind of off topic... I love this tort table!! Did you build it or purchase it?



I would say purchased I got exactly the same tort table


----------



## tortnmutt (Mar 15, 2014)

Kele7710 said:


> tortnmutt said:
> 
> 
> > Kind of off topic... I love this tort table!! Did you build it or purchase it?
> ...



Where'd you purchase it from?


----------



## Kele7710 (Mar 15, 2014)

Don't know where you are but I'm from UK got it from exotic pet shop, it's called vivexotic tortoise table  Google it they got their own website 




Kele7710 said:


> Don't know where you are but I'm from UK got it from exotic pet shop, it's called vivexotic tortoise table  Google it they got their own website


The Vivexotic Tortoise Table is an easy to clean, complete home for a pet tortoise. - Available in modern oak finish.- Table features an enclosed sleeping area with hinged lid for access. This area can also accommodate a standard seed tray which can be filled with soil.- Optional heat mat may be positioned behind the protective glass panel in the sleeping area. Not Included.- A separate stand is also available to create a free standing table. Not Included.- Optional extension pack increases the space for your tortoise. Not Included.- NOTE - if a stand is used for the table, an additional stand set is also required with the extension. - Removeable, decorative glass panel makes access for cleaning simple and easy.Dimensions (mm)Table: Width 900, Depth 450, Height 215Extension: Width 900, Depth 750, Height 215Stand: Width 796, Depth 406, Height 645Recommended product combinations:Tortoise Table with stand.Tortoise Table with extension.Tortoise Table plus extension with stand.Recommended products to complete your Tortoise Table:1 x Exo Terra Desert Heat Mat - Nano1 x Exo Terra Wire lamp holder 40 - 150W1 x Exo Terra Light Bracket1 x Exo Terra Solar Glo Lamp 125W


----------



## tortnmutt (Mar 15, 2014)

Hopefully they'll have something states-side! As much as is love to build something I just don't think it'll happen...


----------



## jodieinacoma (Mar 16, 2014)

tortnmutt said:


> Kind of off topic... I love this tort table!! Did you build it or purchase it?



Sorry I'm only replying now but yes it's purchased! Not sure if I'd recommend it or not though, the glass makes it easy to clean and even though it has green tint over it, the torts can see out of it and I know glass can stress them out. One of my torts sometimes walks straight into it aswell haha. It isn't very big either but big enough for mine who are around about a year old. Serving them well at the moment, the glass isn't a major inconvenience as they don't seem phased by it usually but I'd like to have something better built at some point


----------



## hdeaver1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Very beautiful! I like the set up. I would just split the area in half as suggested by other posters.


----------

